# Pujols molt curiosos



## TraductoraPobleSec

Algú em podria dir què li sembla la frase següent i fer-ne els comentaris escaients?

*A trenc d'alba passàrem per una terra estranya i desolada, amb uns pujols molt curiosos, separats i amb vessants grocs.*

No aporto l'original en anglès per tal de no condicionar-vos.

Mil gràcies!


----------



## Muntsa

Pot ser que hagis mantingut massa la literalitat? 
A mi particularment la construcció i la successió dels elements en l'oració em sembla una mica forçada, però és q ara ja estic una mica espessa. 
No m'atreveixo a dir-te res sense veure l'original, perquè potser tampoc et serviria de res.


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Algú em podria dir què li sembla la frase següent i fer-ne els comentaris escaients?
> 
> *A trenc d'alba passàrem per una terra estranya i desolada, amb uns pujols molt curiosos, separats i amb vessants grocs.*



Separats de què? o separats entre ells?
La resta de la frase em sembla bé


----------



## ernest_

És una opinió personal, però no trobeu que el pretèrit perfet l'hauríem d'exterminar de la literatura definitivament? Aquest temps verbal és purament literari, mai a la vida l'he sentit a dir mai a ningú, en canvi els llibres en van plens. Estic parlant de llibres moderns. En això, els escriptors i traductors teniu una responsabilitat.  Per altra banda, penso el mateix que l'avellanainphilly.


----------



## xupxup

> És una opinió personal, però no trobeu que el pretèrit perfet l'hauríem d'exterminar de la literatura definitivament? Aquest temps verbal és purament literari, mai a la vida l'he sentit a dir mai a ningú, en canvi els llibres en van plens. Estic parlant de llibres moderns. En això, els escriptors i traductors teniu una responsabilitat. Per altra banda, penso el mateix que l'avellanainphilly.



Ja sé que no està bé entrar en una altra discussió dins el fil, però per mi, algú que diu "a trenc d'alba" "desolada" "pujols" i "vessant" pot fer servir perfectament el "passàrem". Totes cinc paraules em sonen igual de cultes i literàries i les acabo posant al mateix sac. Potser en altres llocs és normal dir "a trenc d'alba" però jo tothom que conec diu "quan surt el sol".
Pel que fa a la frase que proposes, traductora, la trobo la mar de bé. I entenc que els pujols estan separats entre ells, els uns dels altres. No separats d'una altra cosa, perquè llavors diria "separats del riu, que corria (o que fluia) uns quilòmetres més enllà"


----------



## Muntsa

A mi (per variar) 'amb uns' em sembla una mica forçat. En català no diria: vaig passar per un passeig amb uns arbres molt alts, o vam travessar una esplanada amb muntanyes de runes. 
Segurament, en el seu lloc, utilitzaria una altra construcció. Però clar, també depèn del que l'original digui i si es pot interpretar d'aquesta manera.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Doncs a mi com a frase, m'agrada, ves, la trobo la mar de bé. Ja friso...

Ernest: ja se que és una tonteria, però a mi el pretèrit perfet em fa... com t'ho diria? m'agrada i no se pas per què, si vols saber-ho. No sé, _a trenc d'alba vam passar_... hi trobo una indiferència que no té el passarem. Exagerant, diria que tant se t'en fot per on vas passar, en canvi recordes perfectament per on passares. Ara: tens tota la raó: la conjugació d'aquest temps verbal es per llogar-hi cadires.


----------



## Samaruc

ernest_ said:


> És una opinió personal, però no trobeu que el pretèrit perfet l'hauríem d'exterminar de la literatura definitivament? Aquest temps verbal és purament literari, mai a la vida l'he sentit a dir mai a ningú, en canvi els llibres en van plens. Estic parlant de llibres moderns. En això, els escriptors i traductors teniu una responsabilitat.  Per altra banda, penso el mateix que l'avellanainphilly.



Purament literari...? Home, jo admet que és una forma verbal d'ús restringit, però que siga purament literària... No, no...  Fes un viatget per l'Horta de València i comprovaràs que de literari no té res, és la forma, fins i tot, més habitual. 

Així que, almenys en un trosset del nostre domini lingüístic, és una forma ben viva, encara que em sembla que també en retrocés, probablement perquè amb el procés de normalització la gent opta per les formes més estàndards i genèriques.

Comprenc que una guia d'ús de qualsevol mitjà evite el passat simple i recomane les formes perifràstiques (jo mateix solc evitar el passat simple quan isc de la comarca perquè sóc conscient que sona molt estrany), pero d'ahí al seu extermini literari... Cordialment, no! 

Salut... i disculpeu l'off-topic.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Purament literari...? Home, jo admet que és una forma verbal d'ús restringit, però que siga purament literària... No, no... Fes un viatget per l'Horta de València i comprovaràs que de literari no té res, és la forma, fins i tot, més habitual.
> 
> Així que, almenys en un trosset del nostre domini lingüístic, és una forma ben viva, encara que em sembla que també en retrocés, probablement perquè amb el procés de normalització la gent opta per les formes més estàndards i genèriques.
> 
> Comprenc que una guia d'ús de qualsevol mitjà evite el passat simple i recomane les formes perifràstiques (jo mateix solc evitar el passat simple quan isc de la comarca perquè sóc conscient que sona molt estrany), pero d'ahí al seu extermini literari... Cordialment, no!
> 
> Salut... i disculpeu l'off-topic.


 
Meravellós off-topic, company Samaruc, i prou pertinent.

Dir-vos que la frase del fil pertany a la traducció que m'ocupa actualment, que són escrits de dames victorianes (darreries del XIX) que es van passejar per les nostres terres. Precisament aquesta frase pertany a un text sobre Alacant.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Samaruc said:


> Purament literari...? Home, jo admet que és una forma verbal d'ús restringit, però que siga purament literària... No, no...  Fes un viatget per l'Horta de València i comprovaràs que de literari no té res, és la forma, fins i tot, més habitual.
> 
> Així que, almenys en un trosset del nostre domini lingüístic, és una forma ben viva, encara que em sembla que també en retrocés, probablement perquè amb el procés de normalització la gent opta per les formes més estàndards i genèriques.
> 
> Comprenc que una guia d'ús de qualsevol mitjà evite el passat simple i recomane les formes perifràstiques (jo mateix solc evitar el passat simple quan isc de la comarca perquè sóc conscient que sona molt estrany), pero d'ahí al seu extermini literari... Cordialment, no!
> 
> Salut... i disculpeu l'off-topic.



Igualment a les Balears, on el passat simple s'utilitza bastant, així que no crec que s'hagi d'eliminar en cap àmbit. El català no només es parla a Catalunya


----------



## Namarne

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *A trenc d'alba passàrem per una terra estranya i desolada, amb uns pujols molt curiosos, separats i amb vessants grocs.*


Hola. 
A mi la frase em sembla prou bé. El títol del fil em fa pensar que és en l'adjectiu "curiosos" on tenies més dubtes. 
Filant molt prim, i només per opinar, jo penso que si en qualificar els pujos comences per "curiosos", el lector espera que els altres dos adjectius expliquin per què són curiosos. El fet que els pujols estiguin separats no té res de curiós, potser sí el fet de tenir els vessants grocs. Així doncs, a mi em semblaria més pertinent: _...amb uns pujols separats molt curiosos, amb els vessants grocs._ 
(Però no sé si anava ben bé per aquí el teu dubte.)
Comparteixo l'opinió de què en aquesta frase la forma verbal simple hi escau d'allò més.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sense ànim de fer-me pesada... A mi això dels vessants grocs no m'agrada gens; però l'autora hi diu "yellow" i no puc manipular-li la idea. De tota manera... Què us sembla si hi poso "amb els vessants grocs" en comptes de "vessants grocs"?

Sou una meravella tots plegats!


----------



## kiyama

Hola!
Potser hi podries posar ocre... sobretot si és la tardor (encara que potser no és el cas). Suposo que el problema que tens és que el color groc ens l'imaginem sempre molt cridaner...
Pel que fa a curiós, pel que he sentit molta gent ho diu quan troba una cosa peculiar, potser no et sembla adequat pel registre, però és relativament usual.
Sort
Ki


----------



## ernest_

Miquel Àngel said:


> Igualment a les Balears, on el passat simple s'utilitza bastant, així que no crec que s'hagi d'eliminar en cap àmbit. El català no només es parla a Catalunya


  Quan deia que s'havia d'"eliminar de la literatura", em referia que hi ha un problema de credibilitat quan es fan servir expressions arcaiques o inusals de forma indiscriminada, d'aquestes que només es veuen als llibres i que al món real no diu ningú, o molt poca gent. Això crec que és un mal molt estès actualment. Amb això no pretenia dir que els que realment utilitzen aquestes formes a la seva vida quotidiana les hagin de deixar de fer servir. En aquest cas concret, la Traductora ja ha dit que és una novel·la històrica per tant potser està justificat tal ús.


----------



## xupxup

Suposo que es refereix al color groguenc de la terra dels turons. Potser podries posar-hi "vessants de terra groga/groguenca" o "d'argila groga". Però també és veritat que si les dames els van trobar curiosos, potser és perquè els van veure grocs, i no havien vist mai una muntanya groga, com ara això:
http://www.iwpsociety.com/porfolios/eduardoblanco1.jpg


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

kiyama said:


> Hola!
> Potser hi podries posar ocre...


 
També ho havia pensat, però com que l'autora diu _yellow_... Ja us faré saber per quina opció em decanto.



ernest_ said:


> En aquest cas concret, la Traductora ja ha dit que és una novel·la històrica per tant potser està justificat tal ús.


 
No és cap novel·la històrica, sinó un recull de dietaris i d'escrits de viatges de l'època victoriana.

Moltes gràcies a tots pel vostre ajut


----------



## Keiria

A mi el que m'ha sonat una mica estrany és això de que fossin "curiosos" els pujols, trobo que és una mica ambigu. I també "amb vessants grocs" com ja t'han comentat, la veritat és que al principi no ho entenia, però clar, es pot referir a la terra o a les fulles dels arbres també. Tot i així, l'altra opció que deies "amb els vessants grocs" trobo que hi queda millor.


----------



## jaume60

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Algú em podria dir què li sembla la frase següent i fer-ne els comentaris escaients?
> 
> *A trenc d'alba passàrem per una terra estranya i desolada, amb uns pujols molt curiosos, separats i amb vessants grocs.*
> 
> No aporto l'original en anglès per tal de no condicionar-vos.
> 
> Mil gràcies!


 
que et sembla *amb uns turons molt curiosos*

Jaume


----------

